# 3/26 Pcola report



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

First rods in the water about 9:30am and I washeaded to the house by 1:00pm. Ended upcatching:

4 pomps

1 red (just over slot)

1 catfish

Everything was caught on live fleas or pealed shrimp.

Didn't wear them out but the bite was pretty consistant all the way up untillabout 12:15, then itjust quit.Sand fleas were pretty easy to find if you didn't mind getting a little wet. The water was pretty dirty at first, but steadily cleared up as morning went on.By the time I leftit was pretty clear with just a fewspots of brown.

First 2 fish of the day on ice










29" Red (released). My wife joined me on her lunch break and was able to snap this pic.










This little guy managed to foul hook himself in the tail. Thought it was a red as hard ashe was pulling!










Smallest was 12" and biggest was 17"


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

nicely done!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice report! good job on the pomps...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job. I'm hitting the beach in about an hour and that makes me a little more confident.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice haul! That one pulled off a near miracle to get a circle hook in the tail like that.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *covertfisherman (3/26/2010)*Nice haul! That one pulled off a near miracle to get a circle hook in the tail like that.


Yeah I have never seen a circle hook set itselfperfectly in a tail before. I would like to think it's my skills, butIknow Igot lucky on that one!


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

Great bag there!! What slough were you in? I'm trying to get the time to get out there but it's never too late to start planning my attack on those tasty critters until I can.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yummy is all I can say!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yummy is all I can say!


----------

